# Tom Oberheim From Boom to Bust to Boom



## synthpunk (Apr 27, 2017)

https://www.kvraudio.com/interviews...heim---from-boom-to-bust-to-boom-part-1-34402

http://www.kvraudio.com/interviews/the-phoenix-rises-tom-oberheim-interview-part-2-34526


----------



## wst3 (Apr 27, 2017)

One of my heroes, and a really great guy! There was this gang (way back when) that hung out together even though they also competed in the marketplace. Everyone of them was genuinely cool, and at least a little bit eccentric. I can't remember who, but one of them allowed only acoustic instruments in their home.

It must have something else to be part of that era! I agree with him about the OB Xpander - I still want to add one to my arsenal! I do still have the original phase shifter, and still use it, but mostly on guitar. I also have a 360 Systems Spectre that used his voice cards for the synth engine.

And you know what, if you go to any of the trade shows you'll still run into all of them, and they will still stop and chat with you! What an amazing crew!


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 27, 2017)

For good or bad many if them also helped invent MIDI. Many of us middle agers might not be in music now if it wasn't for midi.

GOD BLESS Marcus Ryle!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 27, 2017)

it is a small world at times.......tom oberheim naming that Stravinsky conducted an orchestra in which he was present.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 27, 2017)

I was at NAMM 2009 and alerted John Bowen at the Creamware/Solaris booth that Tom Oberheim was lurking.
He was itching to get back into synths again.
Told him I liked the OBX better than the XPander, and loved his MC3000, which he then reminded me he didn't make. (I knew that)

Here's a historic shot I am glad I took.
Even OJ got a furlough from Carson City to come and see the XITE-1 and Solaris.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice pictures......where are u on the pic?


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 27, 2017)

I still have - and am the original owner of - my 1978 TVS-1 two-voice. 






Lovely sounding critter.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 27, 2017)

Sweetness, I have always thought the SEM brilliant simplicity. I played a 8 voice a few times and it was a religious experiece.



SchnookyPants said:


> I still have - and am the original owner of - my 1978 TVS-1 two-voice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 27, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> I still have - and am the original owner of - my 1978 TVS-1 two-voice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fattest 2 Osc I ever heard.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 27, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Nice pictures......where are u on the pic?




I seek no fame, just new gear.
Besides I still use a Military Grade flip top.
I bought 3 and after 8 years just started using the 2nd one.
Chimuelo no text..(stole that line from Machete)

Selfies just never suited me.
Smart phones make people stupid.
I memorize all phone #s.
If I can't remember them they weren't important according to my subconscious.

Cheerz.

Damn nice SEM.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 27, 2017)

Damn straight !





chimuelo said:


> Fattest 2 Osc I ever heard.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 27, 2017)

The King Of Accents himself, great track.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 28, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Nice pictures......where are u on the pic?



MGT Smartphone is coming out with Hack proof features.
Switches all over the unit for protection from Stingray and IMSI Catcher devices.
I'm thinking a Smartphone might make sense now.

I learned decades back that anything free equates less freedom and low quality.
School, Free health care, free VSTs, etc.


----------

